# E. River



## justfishin (Aug 30, 2006)

Fished for a couple of hours today on the outgoing and started off by catching a few small croaker for bait on shrimp. Then I just hit a couple of bridges bouncing a croaker off the bottom thru the channel and caught 4 stripers in about an hour , 1-17 . 1-18 . 1-22 & a fat 24". Winds kept picking up so me and my buddy kept the 3 keepers and headed in. Croaker are pretty much everywhere.


----------



## gwaud (Apr 14, 2003)

sounds like a good day.. what is E.River?


----------



## justfishin (Aug 30, 2006)

Thaks .Elizabeth River.


----------



## cbh132 (Mar 23, 2004)

Where did you put out at?


----------



## justfishin (Aug 30, 2006)

That day I actually put in at Harbor Park but it's a tough ramp because of hurricane Isbelle so if you use it be careful and it's only for smaller boats and thats if the Tides aren't playing too.Seems like pretty much every bridge in that river hold fish. My next trip wil probably be the Mmbt this weekend if the winds allow. Good luck if ya go.


----------



## cbh132 (Mar 23, 2004)

Thanks for the info. Have you used the Jordan Bridge ramp? The only thing is it's a no wake zone toward down town, form what I hear. New to the boating thing myself. Not going out this weekend. Home now feel like a dead fish. Not much into weekend have days off during the week, when the rest are at work. Thanks for the heads up,and any extra info. would be apprecated.


----------

